# Network Expert: Why does Tivo requires a reboot when you loose network connection



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

Trying to understand what is happening under the hood of Tivo that you have to do a force reboot of the Bolt and if that does not work you have to reboot your cable modem to get the network to successfully connect to the Tivo service again on Tivo Bolt.

I have a thread here on my issue (NETWORK DROPS: Netflix and Amazon frequently looses network on BOLTS.), but just need to see if anyone understands why forcing a Tivo Service Connection fails to connect to the network when you have no problems connecting to the network with other devices. Also the speed of the network is consistently over 350 Mbps.

I looked at the network status and the IP address and all the information there is the same when it works and when it fails. Is there some cache or some networking data that Tivo can only reset when both the devices have been turned off or restarted?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

anaana said:


> Trying to understand what is happening under the hood of Tivo that you have to do a force reboot of the Bolt and if that does not work you have to reboot your cable modem to get the network to successfully connect to the Tivo service again on Tivo Bolt.


I think you are starting a thread that should be called: "Why does my network suck so much?" or "Why does the networking on a TiVo device suck so much?".

Just to contribute: TiVo's networking changed a few years ago, with better discovery. Also, a TiVo restart is like a poor warm boot of a computer. It seems many of the LSI inside a TiVo/Mini don't get the reset they need. Sorry, but I can't help. But I wish you well on your quest for an answer.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Have you tried a GUI refresh ?

Go to the Tivo Central screen.
Press thumbs down-thumbs up-play-play

20.7.4 has arrived!


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

anaana said:


> Trying to understand what is happening under the hood of Tivo that you have to do a force reboot of the Bolt and if that does not work you have to reboot your cable modem to get the network to successfully connect to the Tivo service again on Tivo Bolt.


Once again you are implying that there are general problems with all Bolts that just are not so for most Bolt users.

I never have to force a reboot of my Bolt, or my network components, for any of the things you complain about. I have done many tests and other maintenance type things on my LAN, and no mater what I do, the Bolts just instantly re-connect as soon as I plug the cable back in or the network is otherwise available again.


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

I am glad that the BOLT works perfectly for you. Well so does our Roamio, Premiere XL, Premiere XL4 and all the other Tivo's we have had over the years. We have had Tivo's for over 15 years now and have not had any significant issue. Please stop discounting our experience and assuming that the BOLTS are so perfect it cannot be fully or at least partially at fault. There is no such thing as a perfect software. It is quite common for software or hardware to have compatibility problems when used in conjunction with other software or hardware. It doesn't mean there is not some underlying bug in the Bolt software or hardware that gets exposed when used in conjunction with a specific product. If it works with all our other Tivo DVRs and only occurs with the Bolt then there is something within the Bolt design that is causing this to occur within our environment. The purpose of this forum is to help people find answers not to discount their issue. Working for most users means it does not work for all and the ones that are having problems would like to get it so it works the same for us as it does for you.

Anyway, I appreciate your input on the router as it helped us rule out the switch as causing the issue. I already ask my cable company to replace our 3 year old cable modem with a newer model to see if it resolves the drop network we get streaming with the Bolt. I have a feeling this is a Hydra compatibility issue as our Tivo's without Hydra connected to the same network does not show this problem.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

anaana said:


> I have a feeling this is a Hydra compatibility issue as our Tivo's without Hydra connected to the same network does not show this problem.


Too many existing recordings to lose to allow for rollback from Hydra to the previous UI?

edit: p.s. I just did a quick review of your threads and this appears to have been the first mention of Hydra, and it seems like you shouldn't have too many precious recordings piled-up, at least on the box where you did a 'Clear & Delete Everything.' Given that, I'd definitely recommend giving the rollback a try on one of the boxes, understanding:

rollback from Hydra to Encore includes a factory reset of the box, erasing all recordings and settings; (KMTTG can be used to backup/restore OnePass settings; recordings can be transferred to other boxes, with restrictions, and restored after the rollback)

VOX voice control functionality is not available outside Hydra.
For rollback instructions, see: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

This is a great suggestion and we may actually try it at some point if nothing else works.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

anaana said:


> This is a great suggestion and we may actually try it at some point if nothing else works.


Note that recordings *do* migrate from an Encore install to Hydra. (So you may lose your current recordings when rolling back *from* Hydra, but you'd keep everything going forward even if/when the box returns to Hydra.)

And if you have two boxes experiencing this issue, I'd think the rollback of just one box would provide a great point of comparison.


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

As recommended I downgraded one of the Bolts from Hydra to Encore and there has been no network drop streaming on Amazon and Netflix. For 3 days the Bolt has been working like it does on our Roamio, Premiere XL, Premiere XL4 and all the other Tivo's. No reboot of the Bolt or our Comcast Modem. Previously all the Bolts and all the new replacement Bolts Tivo sent me drop the network within two days and most of the time within 12 hours. Each time I have to reboot Tivo or the network in order to connect back to the network to stream any apps. 

It appears there is a compatibility issue with Hydra and our network. I need to continue testing this for another 2 days to be sure that TE3 (version 20.7.4.RC42-USC-11-849) on Bolt does not drop the network streaming like Hydra does.


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

It has been 5 plus days doing tons of streaming on Amazon and Netflix and no network drop streaming on Bolt after downgrading to TE3 (Encore). I called Tivo and the info they provided on this issue can be found in my 9/25/18 comment posted here: (NETWORK DROPS: Netflix and Amazon frequently looses network on BOLTS.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

anaana said:


> Trying to understand what is happening under the hood of Tivo that you have to do a force reboot of the Bolt and if that does not work you have to reboot your cable modem to get the network to successfully connect to the Tivo service again on Tivo Bolt.
> 
> I have a thread here on my issue (NETWORK DROPS: Netflix and Amazon frequently looses network on BOLTS.), but just need to see if anyone understands why forcing a Tivo Service Connection fails to connect to the network when you have no problems connecting to the network with other devices. Also the speed of the network is consistently over 350 Mbps.
> 
> I looked at the network status and the IP address and all the information there is the same when it works and when it fails. Is there some cache or some networking data that Tivo can only reset when both the devices have been turned off or restarted?


I've not run into this. Just this past weekend I took down my router for a few minutes to connect my FiOS router as the main one. Nothing happened to my TiVos. I had no need to reboot. Like it's always been, if the network goes down for some reason, the Tivos come back up as soon as there is a connection.

If I disconnect a network cable from my Bolts, Roamio, or Minis nothing happens. I can reconnect it and the TiVo comes back up. whether it's been disconnected for a few minutes, a few hours, or a few days.


----------



## anaana (Nov 3, 2008)

That is how it should work and it does work that way for our Roamio, Premiere XL, Premiere XL4 and all the other Tivo's running TE3. Narrow this down to Bolts running TE4 (Mira) with our Comcast Cable modem. I put TE3 on one of the failing BOLTS and had no issues with network drop streaming Amazon and Netflix constantly for 5 plus days. Same BOLT with TE4 (Mira) and the network drops within 12 hours of streaming on Amazon or Netflix. Tivo acknowledge there is an issue with Mira and network drops streaming and will let me know when it is resolved.


----------

